# Sold Brand new RMR 10’6” Storm and gear



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Brand new RMR Storm (still in box)
2 paddles
1 York box
1 ammo can
2300$


----------



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

Location?


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Sorry Boulder foothills.


----------

